# streaming Netflix to analog TV



## hnQ

Hi Guys,
Hope I post in the right forum. Here is the scenario:
I have an analog TV (non HDTV, 32" Sony Triniton)
and an Uverse Internet and Netflix account.
I watch Netflix okay with my PC monitor.
Until I have enough money to buy a decent HDTV, I am tempting:
1) To buy a blueray player (which can stream Netflix) and
(I don't have to buy one when I get the HDTV in the future.)
2) Connect the blueray to my home network at one end,
3) and Connect the blueray to the analog TV in
another end using "HDMI to Component cable".

Please tell me if the Blueray will stream Netflix to my TV?
(I learned that it will stream to a HDTV)

(I also have a WDLive media player seems working with
Netflix via Play-on. I said "seems" because there are hiccups with
either Adobe Flash or SilverLight to make it to work, and I don't have
the brain to deal with it, but I say it here anyway, maybe 
someone can help) 

Much thanx


----------



## yustr

I can't say for sure because I have my B-R player hooked via HDMI but I don't see why it wouldn't (copyright protection being the obvious exxception).

I chose to go with a B-R player with streaming capability versus a TV with same as its more reasonable to get a new player than a new TV as things change.


----------



## hnQ

I don't have electrical knowledge of digital/analog,
but simply hook a HDMI>>component cable did not
seem right to me unless there is something like
a converter exists inside the B-R for such condition,
which I have no idea.


----------



## yustr

Something like THIS might be what you're looking for.


----------



## poopooman

get a long S-video cable and hook it up your laptop to your TV? you wont get sound from your tv but you can set up external speakers however you like from your computer.

I watch netflix on my pico projector and use a VGA Cable connected to my iPad. The VGA cable does not xfr sound either but i just use an external USB speaker to get the sound i need.

Did a review of it previously when i got it on preorder but now its available at 
http://www.amazon.com/AAXA-KP400-01-Projector-Windows-Rechargeable/dp/B005NDVWAG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330031747&sr=8-1
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...sus-3mpro-comparison-to-come-soon-610312.html


----------



## JimE

If you use a Blu-Ray player, you will likely need to use a model with composite (yellow RCA) video output to connect the player to the TV. Most older TV's have composite video input.

While the an active HDMI>Component converter may work in some situations, I think it will cause problems with a Blu-Ray player. Specifically with the DRM protection scheme on the HDMI port. In any case, you would still get the same resolution (640x480).


----------

